# Crystal Palace Canine association



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Anyone going ???? Sunday 10th April


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Not me 
Too cold for na-kids down there at this time of year

Club show next Sat and Open show Next Sun for me


----------



## SmokeyRabbit (Aug 28, 2010)

I Believe my mates taking her junior l/c chi to one in maidstone this month she is just checked but its, Beckenham Canine Association Open Show (shows being held in Maidstone on Easter Sunday.She must have missed Crystal Palace enteries


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Are you showing all the way down this end then Tashi??


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Are you showing all the way down this end then Tashi??


Nope judging lol


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

you should have said we'd have all entered our pooches.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

tashi said:


> Nope judging lol


Ooooh what are you judging? xx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Ooooh what are you judging? xx


Spaniels, daughter judging the goldens and junior handling


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

tashi said:


> Spaniels, daughter judging the goldens and junior handling


I haven't entered but i'll try and pop along to see you both


----------

